# anabolic herbs



## evilvenkman (Aug 26, 2005)

has anyone tried or looked into anabolic herbs? in the midst of only talking about steroids and supplements someone mentioned that there could be some good muscle building herbs out there. I havent found anything too substantial online yet but has anyone else?


----------



## T-Unit (Sep 8, 2005)

it could be Tribulas you have heard about which is supposed to increase test levels. I have tried a couple of bottles at the end of a PH cycle so i cant really say if they work well in their own.


----------



## evilvenkman (Aug 26, 2005)

haha yea i looked into that, it seemed more like a sex booster for men as well as women


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

who ever mentioned that has been on the sauce a bit too long


----------



## fred (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeh, they taste really nice sprinkled on potatoes or carats! If you are serious about BB forget about herbs, that's for the hippies, eat a steak instead and down a protein shake three times a day!


----------



## evilvenkman (Aug 26, 2005)

yea i do all that fred, but a little more of an edge cant be bad. and herbs ontop of heaps of meat and shakes and supplements seems good. im just wondering whats legit so i dont waste and money.


----------



## James cuck (Dec 13, 2010)

This herb has been proven in medical testing to have anabolic and growth hormone stimulant properties.

__________________________

Fat Burner


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

T-Unit said:


> it could be Tribulas you have heard about which is supposed to increase test levels. I have tried a couple of bottles at the end of a PH cycle so i cant really say if they work well in their own.


I was on Tribulus terrestris for a while. It had no effect on me what so eva. Tribulus is ment to be testosterone booster but apparently it work for guys over 40 years of age. (well, if they got problems to get it up..lol)

Down side to this supplement is, that it works as diuretic (not sure about spelling) it means it lowers the levels of water in your body which might good for endurance sports but not if you trying to achieve increase watter attention in your muscles (creatine etc), which leads to anabolic effect.

Don´t bother and have some propper food...chicken, eggs, fish...ext.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

nolvdex xt is good got good gains of it but felt shut down and had zero sex drive got angry on it aswell but its a natty herb supp so it says.


----------

